# gt6000 pto problem



## dwilken (Oct 5, 2008)

9172288611 TRACTOR. it came with mower deck and scoop on it. i took both off to put 486.24839 0238 snow blower on. quickly found out i was missing brackets, supports bolts etc...... so i mounted it myself. all looks good but when i pull pto switch it sounds like it's going to engage. seems engines comes under load, but nothing turning. belts are very loose, not binding anything. engine continues to run. is there a safety switch somewhere that the mower had engaged and is now open?????? when i engage brake and get off and try it, same thing. any advice greatly appreciated. not used to craftsman, i have a few sabre's.- thanks / dave


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi dwilken, welcome to the forum.

Either the clutch is slipping or a belt is slipping. Make sure that you have the correct belt installed.


----------



## dwilken (Oct 5, 2008)

*thanks*

it's definately not the belt. nothing down below is spinning. thanks for the welcome but i've been here 4 or 5 years, just on the john deere end of things.-dave


----------



## dwilken (Oct 5, 2008)

just went back out to tinker and got it to work. just kept engaging disengaging switch. about the 8th time it took off!!!!! will adjust belt tension and hope for the best!!!! thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a connection issue you might try cleaning the prongs in the connector pigtail, and on the clutch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the electric PTO's sit for long ,they can get sticky,just as connectors can corrode.


----------

